# The Weeping Willow



## Persephone (Aug 27, 2008)

WELCOME TO
THE WEEPING WILLOW 
PUB






Owner/Proprietor/Chef/InnKeeper:
*NARYA BRANDYBUCK*



Like the original pub and the second one after that, this is a place where people go to to drown their lonely, tired hearts with the best Ale the Shire can offer. This pub also holds the record for the best meal served to a dragon, which means that said dragon will be by the door at all times. 

Occassional contests are held to humour patrons and there are now extra rooms for those who are just passing by.


*WELCOME!*
​


----------



## Persephone (Aug 28, 2008)

After a much needed vacation in the newly restored haven of Edhellond, Narya Brandybuck returned to the Shire to reopen her pub, The Weeping Willow. She had had renovations done to it over the summer and when she got the notice that the pub (and Inn) were now ready, she decided it was high time to go back and revive the business.

"Still smells like Dwarf," she said disapprovingly, smirking as the scent rose and tickled the hair in her nostrils. "_Kerchoo_!" 

"Everything ready?" asked Vilya, coming in with heaps of luggage under his arm.


----------



## Persephone (Aug 28, 2008)

"Everything'll be ready by tonight," Narya replied. "I hope."

As soon as they got settled in, Narya and Vilya Brandybuck began the tedious work of reviving the pub. As they went about with the chores, Narya couldn't help but reminsice on the wonderful events that took place right here. The cabertoss, the pie-eating contest, the tap-tap game, and the puking. So much had happened and yet the feel of the place was as if it had not seen it's prime yet.

Then, evening came, and with the dusk came the customers and Narya and Vilya soon got their hands filled with so much work.


----------



## Prince of Cats (Aug 29, 2008)

The Prince of Cats stumbled in that night, with two stray cats in tow and three stray hobbits too. Already far into the ale, he by-chance fell comfortably into the stool instead of the bar. After looking back towards his friends for chuckling encouragement, he asks Lady Narya, "what are your Shire drink specials tonight my lady  "


----------



## Persephone (Aug 29, 2008)

Narya, delighted to hear a question she had not heard asked of her for months, answered, "Well, kind sir, we have ale made from the 1492 crop-very good year! We also serve cocktails from Rivendel!" 

The little Hobbit scooted over to the bar and took a parchment from the upper drawer and scuttled back to the man with the cats. 

"Well, then," she said, huffing. "We have Elrond's-Elf-Ale, Galadriel's Golden Gin, Arwen's silver cup-straight up or on the rocks, and Mithrandir's Magical Mush-guaranteed to give you a lightening sensation after the first shot!"


----------



## chrysophalax (Aug 30, 2008)

Chrysophalax listened with satisfaction to the business inside the wall of the Weeping Willow Pub. it had been boarded up for several years and the small green dragon had had to fend for herself after Mistress Narya (for some reason) had mysteriously vanished.

Last week, waggon-loads of supplies had begun arriving at the old pub and the smell of delicious cooking wafted its way down the valley to the lair in which the young dragon lay nestled.

Looking up eagerly, she scented the air, rekindling memories of roast mutton with gravy. With a rush, she scrambled out of the lair, flying as swiftly as her scaly wings could carry her toward the pub. However, before she rejoined her old friend, she had an errand to perform.


----------



## Persephone (Sep 2, 2008)

Narya had to ask her husband, Vilya, to prepare the cocktail drinks for the man with all the cats because she heard a distinct sound coming in from the west--the sound of large flapping wings.

"Chrysy!" she whispered in delight. The little Hobbit scuttled to the back kitchen and took out a large tray of veal she had been keeping in the freezer, marinating. Then she took out a large batch of the golden potatoes delivered to her by Sam Gamgee VII. "The old dragon'll remember these!" She washed them clean and then generously slathered garlic butter on them. Then she put both the potatoes and the veal in the oven and soon a delicious smell filled the Weeping Willow.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 5, 2008)

Firawyn walked into the Weeping Willow, unsure of what she could expect. A drink? Certainly. Good company, hopefully.

Looking around, she was please to see two nearly all familiar faces, including Narya, the innkeep. 

"Hello Narya. Do you have a spare seat for an old friend? I've just come from Gondor - the road was long, and I am in need of a good drink, and a place to rest."


----------



## Persephone (Sep 8, 2008)

Narya heard the lively greeting and realized that it was Firawyn, just ridden in from the West.

"Why, hullo, Firwayn," chimed Narya. "Here; I've got just the thing to perk you up!" She then started to mix a drink that would soon put a smile on the traveller's cheeks. It was called, Mirrormere Rhum, and it sparkled blue then green then gold. It had a nice minty flavor, and Narya even used a glass flute in serving it. "Here you go!"

Then she went to her husband, Vilya, and told him to prepare the room upstairs for Firawyn.


----------



## Firawyn (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you kindly.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 8, 2008)

Disheartened that her errand had proven fruitless, the young green dragon flapped disconsolantly over the Shire, paying no attention to the occasional cries of disbelief coming from a waggon-load of Shirefolk on their way home from a long day's planting. In times past, she would gleefully have spooked the ponies into gallopping franticly down the lane, but today she had no desire for such mischief.

Just as she was about to turn south-west toward her lair, a flash of light from below caught her eye. Now, dragons are worse than cats when their curiosity has been aroused and even though she was in no mood for games, this she found irresistable. _What could flash so brightly beneath such a thick growth of foliage?_ she wondered as she cautiously circled toward the edge of a large stand of oaks interspersed with several ancient beeches. 

The great trees towered above her as she landed, her eyes piercing the greenish gloom of the forest floor. There it was! A glint of something, a hint of metal, a jewel perhaps? Her greedy dragonish heart leapt with delight. A new prize for her lair!

Hastily, she scurried forward, eager to claim her treasure. As she reached the base of an especially large oak, she realised it was hanging on the lowest bow, just out of her reach. Patiently curling her slender tail about her feet, she sat still, staring up at the thing shining so prettily there above her head.

_What is it? Never have I seen anything quite like it! Surely it is valuable, for it shines so nicely! But...why is it in a cage? Oh, dear...will I have to feed it? What does it eat??_ Worriedly, she stretched her green snout upward and delicately sniffed. Nothing. This puzzled her even more. What was alive, but had no scent?

Deciding she might be in over her head, she extended her body up the tree's trunk, and carefully grasped the thing in her jaws. After discovering it didn't protest and faced with a mystery, she trotted with her prize out of the trees, glanced around to make certain that there were no witnesses, then sprang skywards, making once more for the Weeping Willow. Perhaps she could trade it for a nice roast lamb...


----------



## Persephone (Sep 23, 2008)

Narya heard the flapping followed by the sound of something large landing right next to her kitchen window. Excitedly, she went out and saw Chrysophalax holding something shiny in his claws.

"Chrysy!" the little Hobbit cried. She tried to hug the large left leg of the enormous beast. "You're here--and just in time, too!" She held up a stubby little finger and then ran back into the kitchen. "Oi! Vilya!"

"Yes, my love!"

"Come in here and lend me a hand with this!"

"What's the fuss--I've got loads of customers up front, you know!" Vilya complained.

"Look outside," Narya said. Vilya did and then gasped. "Now, help me get this tray out to him."

"Gladly!" Vilya said. 

Together they took the huge tray of roasted veal and potatoes out to the waiting dragon.


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 23, 2008)

Molly had just come up from spending the morning hunting carefully within the forest edge. Her stock of dried herbs had begun to run low in the last few weeks and she had already put off gathering for too long. It had only been in the last few days that she had felt well enough to go out for very long. The thought of visiting had once been a welcome thing to her, but after what life had been dishing out, she had chosen instead to stay in her quiet little house and keep her noise between the pages of a book. 

Today, however, she was feeling more like herself and had gotten her mind set on going out for a bit. With the morning fading behind her and a full basket of greens under her arm, the hobbit had found herself walking down the main road back towards home when a shadow had flitted across her path, breaking her from her thoughts and bringing her eyes off the packed earth road. 

At first, she had thought she was seeing things. Dirt smudged fists rubbed her eyes and her rounded face squinted at the shape disappearing behind the next hill. Surly there wasn't a dragon in the Shire? Someone would have told her! She prayed that it was just a trick of the light on her overactive mind. Maybe it had just been a large bird, or a kite. Yes, that had to be it; just some child's kite... Unsure even of that, her blue eyes scanned the cloudy sky cautiously. Any other time, the wisp of gray that she began to see wouldn't have bothered her, but the sight of even a little smoke was enough to speed her feet down the road to where she could see around the edge of the hill. 

Her eyes were met by the familiar sight of an old inn she had passed by many a time, but now something looked to have changed. There were lights coming through cleaned windows and smoke gently curling from the chimney. Clutching her basket firmly, Molly scolded herself for being so silly as to think there could possibly have been a dragon around and for running like a little mouse to investigate the sight of smoke. It was easy to see now that it was just the inn's kitchen being brought back to life. Despite the light picnic she had taken earlier in the day, her stomach growled suddenly as her nose picked up the smell of hot potatoes and roast meat.


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 23, 2008)

The scent of veal and potatoes made the small green dragon´s toes curl and her stomach rumblel. She hadn´t realised she´d been so hungry! 

Looking around for a pace to set her treasure, she decided to set it down on a large rock beside the front door, where she could keep an eye on it, then she attacked the platter of food with gusto.

Before she had quite finished, she saw someone walking toward the inn. Her ears went back and she bared her teeth reflexively. She had no intention of giving up her treasure! After a moment´s thought though, she remembered how Narya had told her she mustn´t do such things when there were customers about, as it was bad for business. She didn´t know what business was, but it must be important, if Narya had to speak to her about it. Therefore, she gulped down the remainder of her meal, snatched up the shiny thing (which wasn´t shining quite so brightly now, she noticed) and slipped around the to the back of the inn.

Coiling her tail neatly beneath her, she set her prize down and gazed at it with concern. Why was it now so dim? Was there something wrong with it? Worriedly, she began to scratch gently on the back door. Maybe Narya would know what to do...


----------



## AraCelebEarwen (Sep 23, 2008)

Having let her stomach talk her into taking a closer look at what was being served inside, Molly had been starting to make her way up the path when a flash of motion grabbed her attention. Her curly brown hair stood on end as a large set of teeth set in a strong jaw glinted across the yard at the little figure. Frozen in place, Molly watched in helpless amassment as the creature downed whatever had been on the large tray set before it, then snatched something up in its teeth and slipped out of view. 

Before she knew what she was doing, Molly heard the door bang closed behind her and a voice calling out for whoever the innkeeper was here. At first she didn't even realize it was her own voice; she sounded so quiet and squeaky that she could hardly understand her own words. Some of the guests raised eyebrows at seeing her wide-eyed expression, but most of them seemed to ignore her unintelligible ramblings, preferring instead their meals or conversations.


----------



## YayGollum (Sep 23, 2008)

A hobbit out for an evening stroll froze with a start. "What was that?" He thought that he saw a hunched over figure lope beyond a hill, but after watching the area for a bit, he shrugged and decided that his eyes were playing tricks on him. On the other side of the hill, a small, black, and large-nostriled Orc tore a large cloak that only partially hid a Warg dozing behind a bush. "Get up, you mutt! It's here! Let's go!"

The Warg growled in a sleepily grumbling manner and yawned toothily. "Okay, okay. You're sure we'll be safe here?"

"Of course I'm sure! The little things that live here are like fish in a barrel! Nothing to worry about, this time. The dragon is hanging around an inn. Be polite. Some of them'll eat you for less!"

"Then why are we looking for them again, o wise leader to many dead ends?"

"Ar! I told you! I hate dragons," - The Warg rolled his eyes in a, "Yeah, yeah. You hate everything," way - "but it's not safe in the mountains, and I've worked for dragons before. You just gotta flatter them and stay out of their way. Now, come on! They'll feed us if we tell them to!"

The two crept along, attempting to keep out of sight, mayhaps terrifying or inducing sanity checks in a few hobbits on the way. At the front door and after peering through a couple of windows, the Warg ahemed, "No dragons, Orc. They are not so stealthy. Maybe another inn?"

The Orc snarled and made as if to strike the Warg on the nose but recoiled before he got too far. "Garn! I saw it! It couldn't have flown away! This place looks too much fun to leave unburnt! Unless it's the kind that's just looking for a challenge. But we wouldn't want to work for that, anyway." He wished that he had the backing to burst through the door and demand where the dragon was, or just take the town for himself, but he figured that an unlikely hero could still be hiding somewhere, so he made his way to the back of the inn.

At the sight of the comparatively small dragon, the Orc snorted derisively. The Warg, smaller than the dragon but having never met one, stuck his tail between his legs and looked to the Orc for support. The Orc rolled his eyes and swaggered up to the dragon's side, scimitar and shield still prudently at hand. "Hey! Pst! Dragon! There a boss around here? We're looking for a safe spot."


----------



## chrysophalax (Sep 24, 2008)

Chrys reared up, her tail coiling protectively around her prize. She had never like orcs that much, as they caused indigestion and had frequently gotten caught between her teeth. Also, they weren't the best conversationalists she had ever known. The warg, seeing her defensive posture cowered behind the orc, who only rolled his eyes.

"My friend owns this place, orc. Do you intend her harm? If so, be off with you!" The orc merely yawned and scratched himself absently. "Are you deaf? I said we wanted a safe place. Does that sound like I want to attack anyone?"

Slowly, she settled back down on all fours and sniffed delicately. "My name is Chrysophyalax. Chrys to those who can't pronounce it. If you wish, I will see if she has time to speak with you, but no tricks, orc!"

Said orc gave her what he hoped was a wounded look. "I would never...that is, probably wouldn't hurt anyone. Isn't that right, Raoul?" He asked the still cowering warg behind him. Raoul growled at him, but refused to come forward. "See? All we want is a place to hide ou...er, sleep and a hot meal. Is that alright with you, _dragon_?"

She snorted at him, then scratched more insistently on the door. "Remember. No tricks!"


----------



## Persephone (Oct 1, 2008)

The sound of large claws scraping at her kitchen door pulled Narya out of a good gossip and made her scurry back to the kitchen to see what had Chrysy so excited.

She popped open the door and as she was saying, "Yes, Chrysy", the sight of the orc-ORCS!- caught her eye. 

"Oh!" she said. "Problem, Chrysy?"


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 2, 2008)

As the door opened, the Warg blinked and saw that the Orc had repositioned himself behind him. The Warg belatedly readied himself for whatever was opening it, but both were quite surprised to only see a hobbit (Is this Narya lady a hobbit? Or is she one of the humans invading the Shire, eventually eradicating all of the nasssty hobbitses?). The Warg cuffed the Orc and growled, "Thanks for the warning! Why'd you do that?" 

The Orc still wasn't convinced of his safety, though, and squinted at Narya. "Are you the boss here? The dragon here called you her friend, and I've never heard of a dragon doing anything like that! We're not looking to start any fights, so don't put any spells on us, too! I am Bugburz, and this is my Warg, Raoul. We're Outcasts from the Misty Mountains." 

Raoul stepped back to watch Bugburz stumble through the hesitant introduction. He looked very off kilter, unsure of what he was dealing with. "We were, ah, too peaceful for them, yeah. Um, in exchange for safety, I can hunt and cook. Raoul is harmless, so he stays with me." 

Bugburz looked away to snap, "Ow! What?" at Raoul, when the guy poked him. 

"Yeah, that sounds good. But don't call me your Warg, or I'll hit you again." 

"Nar! You already hit me, and I didn't even do anything! Shut up! She can hear you! Try to look harmless!"


----------



## Illuin (Oct 9, 2008)

_Ani lasta! Sa nwalya! Ani lehta Si!_ _Ma esselya ná Urulókë?_


----------



## Persephone (Oct 9, 2008)

“Yes,” Narya replied, hesitantly. “I and my husband, Vilya, own this establishment. As for spells—I have no magic of any kind in me—except the one I have in the kitchen. I am a damn good cook! So, you have to eat first before I enchant you.” She laughed nervously then stopped when she saw that no one else laughed.

 The pair looked very ugly, and the Hobbit was a bit wary of them—but then again, Narya had to consider the fact that Chrysy let them through, and the dragon was a better judge of character than she was. 

 She shrugged and said, “Well, if my dragon trusts you both, I guess you two are fine. You’re rejects, ha? Too peaceful for yer own good? Well, that’s what we want down here!” She walked towards the Orc who towered above her and shook his hand. It was slimy so she had to wipe her hand in her skirt after that. She tried to pet the ugly dog (because in her opinion, Raoul didn’t look like a warg at all), and ended up patting it’s wet and slimy nose. She cleaned her hand on her skirt again.

 “Alright,” she said, trying hard not to gag. “Well, what can I do for you?”



 ***


 Inside, Vilya was busy talking with some dwarves who had just come into the pub asking for a lodge as they were going to the Glittering caves and needed to rest a while before they continued with their journey. 

 Suddenly, there was a strange sound that entered the pub saying, "_Ani lasta! Sa nwalya! Ani lehta Si!_ _Ma esselya ná Urulókë?_” or something like that. 

Vilya, who was not familiar with any other language save Westron, whispered to the dwarves, “What was that about?”


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 9, 2008)

Bugburz narrowed his eyes at Narya. He wiped his hand on his rags, too. He wasn't sure about this lady. Dragons don't work for just anybody. He decided that he'd just have to make his own food and watch her closely. When she patted Raoul, the Warg snatched his head away and growled sharply. Bugburz jumped back between the two as the Warg retreated. "Nar! Don't touch the Warg. He hates that. Won't even let me ride him." Raoul stayed back and glared at Narya, but the presence of the dragon kept him from much else. 

Bugburz peered beyond the lady and sniffed. "We'll just stay here for a while. I'll look at your kitchen and give the Warg something to eat before he tries one of the customers. Heh!" He waited to come inside, though, unsure of how well she and the dragon could control the customers. 

Raoul perked up at the idea of food and trotted closer, where Bugburz reeled on him. "Ar! Why'd you do that, Warg?! That's not fair! You would have mauled me for accidentally touching you!" 

"Hm? You're an Orc and disgusting. She is much nicer. I was just surprised."


----------



## Kementari (Oct 10, 2008)

Kementari was traveling through the Shire on her way home to Annuminas after she had completed her “diplomatic” mission in the south. Though her trip was nearly over she became overwhelmed by nostalgia as she passed the Weeping Willow Inn. It was such an appropriate name, she thought to herself, as she approached the sign that hung above the door-- no doubt it was high by hobbit standards but it could easily have swung and hit the tall wizard in the face. 

She patted the dust from the road out of her blue cloak and dark hair, and stamped the mud from her high boots before she ducked into the pub. As she scrunched herself into a seat she remembered fondly the events at the Silver Dragon Inn some 5 years ago. All of her friends from that time were now long gone. 

“I would like a pitcher of ale to start off with, please” she told the barmaid. All Maia have a weakness: Gandalf’s had been pipeweed, but Kem’s was liqueur.


----------



## chrysophalax (Oct 11, 2008)

The sudden sound of Quenya from within the container she had been carefully guarding nearly caused the small dragon to drop it, even as she had been attempting to reassure Narya that the orc and his warg were, in her opinion, nothing she couldn't handle if need be.

Turing her attention now to the delicate box in her claws, she sniffed it over carefully. there was no scent that she could detect, which she found puzzling, but she had been convinced that something inside it had _spoken _ to her and not just in the common tongue fo mortals, but the high tongue used by the tastier forms of her prey. Might there perhaps be a tiny elf imprisoned within?

She decided against trying to prise open the box for now though, as her stomach was growling once more and with Narya standing right in front of her, she thought quickly and thrust the beautifully wrought box at her, then sat down in the doorway with an "I'm starving, can't you see my ribs sticking out!?" look.


----------



## Persephone (Oct 19, 2008)

Narya took the shiney (and big) box the dragon of honor had given her.

"For safe keeping?" she asked, but Chrysy had a look on her face that seemed to beg for food. The Hobbit smiled at her scaly friend and, taking her leave from the two new, odd guests, she went back to her kitchen to get a large serving of roasted lamb she had ordered from Bree. She was familiar with Chrysy's appetite and she was prepared for it, having ordered enough food to last the dragon for days, until the next delivery of meats would come.

She tried to fit it into the oven (specially designed for large orders of the sort) and in five minutes, it came out, still a bit rare-just the way Chrysy liked it.

She called on her husband for help and together they took out the tray to the dragon. Then she took the box and together they put it inside their room upstairs. Then they locked the room with a key and headed back downstairs.

Narya saw a beautiful elf-maid enter her pub, slightly crouching as she was still taller than the ceiling (there had been major redesigning done to the Weeping Willow to accomodate taller patrons, but this one seemed to be uncommonly taller than the rest). She sat on one of the finer chairs and ordered... ale.

Narya hollered to her husband to fetch the order as she scooped empty trays of food from table #7. Vilya had half a mind to jump over the fallen dwarf, Gombur, as he scuttled over to the bar to fetch the ale the beautiful Kementari had ordered. He very nearly hit his head on the counter, but caught himself just in time.

"Drat this dwarvish racket!" he cursed, and then looking over his shoulder to check if the fallen dwarf had caught his swearing. He was, after all, just a little Hobbit, and luckily, the dwarf was too drunk to notice any profanities thrown into the air.

As Vilya prepared the concoction, Narya went back into the kitchen and found the Orc and the warg standing at the doorway. She could use some help in the kitchen, and they did cater to everyone including orcs.

"Why are you both here, really?" she asked them. "Are you two in need of a job? Because if you are, I will consider you both as long as you two keep your hands and fangs to yourselves at all times, I'm sure we'll get along nicely."


----------



## YayGollum (Oct 19, 2008)

Bugburz covered a sneer at the patrons with an unpracticed grin that was about as ugly. "I already said, boss. We're just looking for a safe place. But I'll take that job, if it'll keep me out of sight. The Warg here is useless. They don't even taste good. Don't worry about it." He expertly dodged Raoul's attempt to trip him as he crept into the kitchen keeping an eye on the new elf. Once inside, and while poking around, "Hm... Ale doesn't sound too bad." 

Raoul knew that he only got in the way when it came to cooking, but he wasn't too sure about just sitting around with such dangerous customers, especially if they were just here to get drunk. He watched and tried to look innocent as their new and very unimpressive boss ran around. The dragon was eating and didn't seem interested in keeping an eye out for some random Warg. He shrugged his worries away, deciding that anything was better than the Misty Mountains. He ended up flopping down near the door to the kitchen, where he heard Bugburz messing around.


----------



## Mirelena (Nov 4, 2008)

Mirelena was practically skipping by the time she reached the door of the Weeping Willow. The air of The Shire always made her feel carefree (the soft grass beneath her feet didn't hurt matters, either). She grinned when she saw the dragon atop the hill and quickened her pace. To any other eye, the glinting scales looked like grass bending in the breeze or, if the large creature made a sudden movement, it appeared that something alive within the hill was struggling to escape from the turf. But Mirelena was waxing poetic. And ecstatic--the sight of her old friend made her grin like a silly Numenorian maiden--but what matter? What is a reunion between comrades if it is not joyous?

When she was within hearing distance, she raised her hand and called out with a clear voice, "It has been too long, _mellon-nin_!"


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 5, 2008)

"It has been too long, mellon-nin!" 

Chrys's ears pricked forward as the elf's clear call rang out across the distance between them. Forgetting her treasure, the bad-tempered orc and his flea-ridden pet and even her dinner, she sprang down the slope at full speed.

Now, almost any other creature, upon seeing a dragon coming toward them at a full gallop would have, at the very least, fainted dead away. Not so Mirelena. She stood firm, a huge smile on her face as she watched her oldest friend rush across the grass.

Sliding to a stop before the tall elf, Chrys wrapped her wings around her and gave her a wet lick on the face. Mirelena grimaced, patting Chrys's scaly hide affectionately. "Nice to see you too!" she laughed and the dragon plopped down on her backside, fixing her with a highly disapproving look, as though to say, "Why didn't you notice me earlier?"


----------



## Mirelena (Nov 5, 2008)

*Re: The Weeping Willow ((I'm SO out of practice.))*

Mirelena's face shone with delight at her friend's greeting. She barely managed to conceal it when the dragon turned a reproachful eye upon the young elf. "Why didn't you notice me earlier?" it asked.
"I am sorry," Mirelena began, "You blend in so well with the landscape of the Shire. Your emerald mail is so exquisite that the most brilliant stone shaped by the finest dwarven craftsmen would pale in comparison-"
"I see your tendency toward shameless flattery has not diminished," Chrys interjected.
"Of course not!" Mirelena replied affecting an injured expression.
Crysophalax continued to stare the lady down. Mirelena held the intense gaze as long as she could. But at last the smaller figure could contain her mirth no longer. Elves are prone to light-heartedness, and Mirelena was especially afflicted with it. She burst out in a peal of laughter that sparkled like dew in the morning light. Her long, pale hand reached out and patted one great claw affectionately.
The dragon's expression softened, if the features of a dragon can soften, and her eyes smiled. Side by side the pair walked up the hill towards the Weeping Willow. When the warg came into view, still loitering outside the kitchen door, Chrys snorted in derision and Mirelena stiffened.
"What is this, Chrysophalax?" she asked, gripping the staff in her hands until her knuckles were white.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 6, 2008)

"It _says_ it's a warg, but it's lack of ferocity is appalling in such a beast. Pay it no mind." The dragon said dismissively. "Tell me, what have you been doing with yourself, little one? It seems decades since we last met...and why the Shire?"

Just ahead, candles and lamps were being lit by Narya and the inn began to take on the homely, welcoming atmosphere for which it was famed throughout the Shire and even as far away as Bree. Mirelena sighed in appreciation.

Before she could answer her friend's questions, the dragon suddenly interrupted. "I nearly forgot! I gave Narya something, a small something, Will you look at it and see if you can tell me what it is? It talks the way you do, so maybe you will know, being an elf and all."

With a puzzled look, the elf nodded, then began to tell of her journeys.


----------



## Mirelena (Nov 8, 2008)

The glint in the eyes of the dragon belied her casual tone. "A small something, indeed." Mirelena said looking askance at her companion. "What is it like?"

"It talks the way you do," came the reply, "So maybe you will know, being an elf and all. It's a box. That... glitters."

"Aha. I see. A box, you say? That reminds me--this must have been, oh, the beginning of the Third Age--a young noblewoman of Gondor opened a box and the hells broke forth. It started like this..." Then there was no stopping the tide. Mirelena was still animatedly telling her tale, hands windmilling, voice rising to the climax of her story, when Narya emerged from the Weeping Willow wiping her hands on her apron. Her hair was mildly disheveled and she was perspiring, but she wore a smile.

"It's warm in that kitchen!" the inn matron exclaimed, mopping her brow. "What's going on out here, my dears?"

The elf paused in her story to take a breath and Chrysophalax gave Narya a significant look that seemed to say "Thank you for saving me."


----------



## Elorendil (Nov 28, 2008)

The muffled thud of hooves on green turf filled the little valley as a silvery mare galloped through. Elorendil guided her steed through along the well-remembered path to the inn. As she drew closer to the Weeping Willow Inn, she saw an interesting sight. One of the hills seemed to be moving! Abruptly, Elorendil realised the changing landscape was actually the form of a familiar dragon. With a smile, she urged Nimar faster. 

She halted the elegant mare on the other side of the inn, wary of the horse bolting in fear of the enormous dragon. She slid off and turned the mare over to the care of the inn's hostlers and hurried around to the other side of the inn.

"Mae govannen, o great green one!" she called as she rounded the corner.


----------



## chrysophalax (Nov 28, 2008)

Startled, the dragon turned quickly, nearly knocking Mirelena aside. she poked her head around the corner of the inn and saw another elf striding toward her, a huge smile on her face.

Eagerly Chrysophalax lowered her head for a ear scratch, rumbling contentedly. "Elorendil, I can only assume that you heard Mirelena was here already. Where one goes, the other soon follows as I well remember!" 

Elor grinned, nodding her agreement and made to enter the inn with her friend, but the dragon placed a delicate claw on her shoulder, stopping her. Elor looked up in surprise. 

"Just to warn you. There's an orc and a warg in the kitchen, so I'd watch the food for hair, if I were you!"


----------



## Arvedui (Nov 28, 2008)

Having spent the last three-four years roaming in the cold, northern parts of the world, Arvedui was now on an errand a bit further south. He knew these parts of the world, having spent quite a bit of time at The Weeping Willow before the owner dissappeared and the Inn was closed. he had passed the abandoned building several times on his errands. His mind travelled back to happier days as his feet steered in the direction of the now probably derelict building. 
To his astonishment Arvedui saw light flickering through the trees as he closed in on the old Inn. "Could it really be......?" he thought as his speed increased the last few feet until The Weeping Willow came into view. "Yes! I truly can be" he said to himself when he saw the lights in the windows, and heard the voices from inside.
Arvedui opened the door and stepped inside. One of the first things to catch his eye was the young dragon. His hand slid down to the hilt of his sword. But when he recognised the dragon's features he relaxed. "Nothing to fear from that one," he grinned. "Not unless you serve it too much limpë." "A good thing it isn't Ancalagon, though." He vividly remembered the temper of that dragon, especially in the period when he tried to give up smoking.....

Arvedui walked up to the bar, and was mighty surprised when he recognised the beautiful woman behind the counter. "Narya?" he said. "Is it really you? Where have you been through all these years? And when did you return?"
He could not believe his luck, and thought that it was a good thing that he wasn't in a hurry for once. "You wouldn't by any chance have the brew that is handmade by the Sixteen Men of Tain?" he asked. "And some Miruvor to top it off with?"


----------



## Elorendil (Nov 28, 2008)

"An orc?" Elorendil repeated, lifting an eyebrow at Chrysophalax in distaste. "And a warg? It _has_ been a while since I've been here." 

She threw one arm over Chrysophalax's neck, carefully avoiding the spikes, and the other around Mirelena's shoulder. "Still, with such companionship as you two, I suppose the presence of a warg and an orc may be tolerated." She paused to give Chrysophalx an appraising glance. "Can you still fit inside the bar, dear dragon?"


----------



## YayGollum (Nov 30, 2008)

With the people inside lazing harmlessly around and Bugburz paying no attention to him, Raoul quickly became bored. He paced around the common room a few times, sizing opponents up. One Dwarf, looking as if he'd had one too many, started as he passed, then fumbled for his axe and fell off his chair. "Warg! Why is there a Warg? Get it!" Most had already gathered that the Warg and his Orc had been welcomed, but plenty reached for their weapons and waited for someone to make the first move. The drunk Dwarf righted himself and found his axe. He glared around, people thought calling them cowards, but he was mostly trying to relocate the Warg, who had capered off. 

At first, Raoul remembered Bugburz trying to sell him as harmless, so he retreated, looking for Narya or the Orc to defend him. Bugburz had seemed to have been around since forever, from all the stories he told, and Raoul had come to listen to him, at least half of the time. When he couldn't find Narya (or more likely couldn't recognize her, due to non-Wargs all looking alike), he stopped at the door to the kitchen, was about to call Bugburz, who he heard grumbling to himself, but suddenly stopped and glared at the door. "You weren't trying to protect me. You're just a bitter old Orc! I don't have to cower in fear to solve this!" 

He turned on the Dwarf, who mistakenly thought he was sneaking up on the Warg, and grinned. In his most charming voice, cleared of as many growls as possible ---> "My dear, ugh, sir! You dare menace me here? At the, uh -" 

Whispered from behind the kitchen door ---> "Weeping Willow!" 

"Right. Thank you. Weeping Willow? Where the drinks are so good as to tempt even an Orc from his tunnel?" 

Followed by scrambling noises from behind the kitchen door ---> "What? Garn! No!" 

The Dwarf's eyes bugged out, he clutched his axe, and turned to survey the rest of the room, figuring on an unexpected army. "What Orc? Where?" 

Raoul grinned as he swung the kitchen door open to reveal Bugburz looking nervous and wielding a frying pan and a skewer. "No Orcs here! Just the little cooking goblin! Can we cut this Dwarf off?"


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 1, 2008)

Two astonished elves and a very bemused dragon watched as the orc attempted rather lamely to pass himself off as a harmless cooking goblin, while the dwarf spluttered all manner of imprecations at both orc and warg, causing the rest of the clientele to cringe. Khuzdul is nothing, if not emphatic!

Turning to Elor, the dragon murmured, "I think there are enough, er...quadrupedal creatures in the bar area just now, I'm not certain the Weeping Willow's guests are quite ready for a dragon just yet. I'll just settled down here in the doorway for now and we can have a nice chat."

So saying, Chrysophalax stretched out across the rear doorway of the inn, extending her full length just past the kitchen door, earning her a glare from both orc and warg. A slight tutting could be heard from Narya as she bustled past with a tray heavily laden with meat pies bound for a table near the front of the inn's common room.

The elves meanwhile, took seats at the bar closest to where Chrys lay and they began to speak to her of their travels.


----------



## Persephone (Dec 2, 2008)

After having felt quite insignificant in the presence of two elves and her dragon of honor (insignificant since they were all towering like mountains above her) Narya decided to join her husband inside. He was up to his neck in order! Minced pies with sour-cream, roasted mutton with peas and carrots, baked chicken wings with chilli-garlic sauce, and several orders of ale, wine, and Miruvor!

Suddenly, someone came in and asked where she had been all this time. It was Arvedui, an old friend, and one whose face she had not seen for a very long time.

“I’ve been on vacation at Gondor!” said Narya, replying to Arvedui’s inquiry. “No I do not have that spirit yet, but I did order it.” Looking half disappointed at having to have said that to her friend. “Miruvor, I have!” And she poured him a goblet of the shimmering liquid, and handed it to him on a silver saucer. “Drink up! There’s plenty more where that came from!”

“Oi! Narya!” called her husband. 

“Yes, dear?” 

“Come quick!” 

He was standing beside a table of thickly hooded customers. Narya couldn’t make out what they were for none of their limbs told a tale for they were, all of them, hidden by clothes.

“Yes, dear?” she asked again.

“These—erm…” Vilya wasn’t sure of their gender, it seemed, and neither was Narya. “They want to order a _live_ dish.”

Narya’s eyes grew wide with horror. “We do not serve anything alive in this pub, I’m afraid.”

“Don’t you have an orc working in your kitchen?” one of them asked.

“Ah…” Narya said. “Seems like news of him goes around fast.” She gestured for her husband to go attend to other customers while she tries to explain the issue about the Orc to these… _orcs_ obviously. “Well, he has been recently employed, that is true, but he doesn’t serve Orcs in the open bar section. I have prepared a small section at the back for you, though.”


----------



## Elorendil (Dec 10, 2008)

Elorendil finished the tale of her recent wanderings and leaned back against the bar. She lifted her mug and took a sip of ale, looking around her. There was that warg again. She eyed the creature with a mixture of curiousity and distaste. How did a warg and an orc come to be at this Inn? She turned back to her companions. 

"What brings you to these parts, O mighty dragon?" she asked. "And, can you tell me the curious tale of how an orc and a warg came to be working in the kitchens?"


----------



## windchimes (Dec 10, 2008)

windchimes the shape shifter wanders in new to the scene taking the form of a gray elf from the sea. "i would like some wine please, red preferably. while drinking it, like Elorendil, i would very much like to hear from the dragon how a warg and an org came to work together in the kitchen."


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 11, 2008)

Startled by the sudden appearance of a strange elf, Chrysophalax snarled, baring her fangs slightly in warning. It never pays to surprise a Dragon!

Elor and Mirelena hastily set their drinks aside, one whispering to the newcomer not to make any sudden movements and the other giving Chrys a reassuring ear scratch. After a few tense moments, she settled back down and stretched out her forelegs, one forefoot crossed over the other.

"To tell you the truth, younglings, I have no idea why they are here. The warg and his orc showed up shortly after I did and it-he, asked Narya for a job cooking, of all things! What the warg intends to do, I don't know. Narya seems to be taking it all in stride though, so perhaps they're not so bad."

Turning her large emerald eyes on the newest arrival, she asked, "From what part of Arda do you come from? I sense there is more to you than meets the eye."


----------



## windchimes (Dec 11, 2008)

windchimes thought for a few moments and she replyed "i have been told that dragons can live to a very old age and with age may come wisdom, certainly experience. you are right there is more to me than meets the eye. i can take the shape of an elf or a bird in flight. i come from the western sea from the land of the gray elf where the sweet sea breezes whisper the potential of magic and change."

"it is an honor to meet you chrysophalax," the shape shifter continued, "if i may be so bold to ask :how old are you? is it true that dragons can fly and breath fire?"


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 11, 2008)

"I am as old as I need to be, and these..." here the dragon spread her wings as far as the doorway would allow, "are definitely _not_ for show!"

While she had been speaking, there came a crash from the kitchen and the warg ran under her left wing, tail between its legs and dripping tomato sauce. The elves looked at each other with raised eyebrows as Narya, who had been busy serving, made a mad dash for the kitchen, hopping over the Dragon's out-stretched legs.

"Perhaps I'd best retreat to the outdoors, at least until things calm down back there." she said, slithering backward out the door. "Why don't three see what you make of the box that talks that I found in the forest? Be careful though. I think it's alive."


----------



## windchimes (Dec 11, 2008)

"where is this talking box?" windchimes asked. "i would like to see it and hear it speak. perhaps Elorindil would like to see it too. 

the shape shifter continued, "by the way what species are you Elorindil and where do you come from?"


----------



## Elorendil (Dec 11, 2008)

Elorendil watched the newcomer with some interest, listening to the conversation while still scratching Chrys's ear. She marveled at the forward questions the elf posed to Chrysophalax. Had she no respect for a dragon's temperament? They frequently didn't take well to prying questions and dragons had a habit of eating beings that offended them. 

But Chrys merely answered the shapeshifter with only the slightest hint of annoyance. Any further conversation was interrupted by a loud crash from the kitchen. Elorendil involuntarily pulled back in distaste as it passed her on its way out the door. Chrys retreated from the bar and bade them follow her to see her newest trinket.

"A talking box?" She asked, intrigued. "And you found it in the forest, you say? Where is it? Let us see this treasure!"


----------



## windchimes (Dec 12, 2008)

"is anyone else coming with Elorendil and i to see the talking box in the forest?," the gray elf asked, as she was following Chrys out the door. then the elfish form was gone, vanished. a hawk perched in a tree was watching the scene with interest.


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 12, 2008)

"Nay, good friends, you misunderstand. I gave the box to Narya, so you must ask her if you would like to see it. I found in the forest, but it seemed far too fragile for me to tend. Besides, I think it's alive and I do not know what may live inside."

The elves nodded and went back inside, determined to find Narya and ask her if they could see this wonder.


----------



## windchimes (Dec 12, 2008)

chimes came to Weeping Willow looking for some excitement. her life had become rather dull with her ability to shapeshift and elude all. the grey elf, chimes, was soon walking back through the door. she followed the elves that were looking for Narya and the talking box. she wondered what type of elves they were and where they come from, but figured she would have to ask later.


----------



## Mirelena (Dec 12, 2008)

Mirelena had been unusually silent for an unusually long period of time. She was intrigued at the interaction between the alleged shapeshifter and her friends, contenting herself to merely watch for a while. When Mirelena "saw" the Gray Elf disappear and a hawk in its place, she was surprised and startled. _The wonders never cease! _she thought.

The elves picked their way across the floor, carefully avoiding the red tomato stains that trailed from their seats to the kitchen door. A large whoosh of air alerted them that their serpentine friend had left the building. Elorendil was in the lead and pushed the heavy, oaken kitchen door open and called out, "Narya? Narya, do you need any help? We have a question for you."

Another crash of pans and a wet rag slung at their heads caused them to duck behind the door and scurry for cover. When, at length, they considered it safe again, they cautiously pushed the door open and poked their heads in. Narya stood, feet apart, hands on hips, and looking disdainfully at a molten river of tomato sauce that erupted from a large pot on the floor. The orc stood looking rather incongruous holding a mop and bucket muttering "Not my fault. The cursed thing _jumped _off the stove, I tell you!"

"Narya," Mirelena began slowly , "Do you need any help cleaning up the mess, or may we ask a favor of you?"

"You can ask as much as you like, deary," the hobbit replied, " But unless you get rid of that skulking warg..." She left the threat hanging, but grabbed the ladle for the tomato sauce and brandished it ominously in the air to demonstrate her point.

"Ah, I see," Elorendil said placatingly. "We'll go take care of it right away. Until then, can you find your way about digging up Chrys's treasure? She wants us to have a look at it."

Turning, the trio darted from the kitchen. In a moment of inspiration, Chimes grabbed a couple of rags and another bucket, and then followed the others to the common room to clean up the mess.


----------



## windchimes (Dec 13, 2008)

Chimes went to work washing the tomato sauce from the common room. She gave rags to Mirelena and Elorendil who helped. Chimes emptied the bucket several times and returned with fresh water because red quickly colors the wash water. Finally, it was clean. Then the elves headed back to the kitchen. Chimes smiled at the orc mopping up the mess trying to lighten his mood. 

Mirelena said "Narya, come take a look at the common room and see if you approve." 

Narya surveyed it and was satisfied. "I will go and get the dragon's treasure if Chrys wants to look at it again."


----------



## Elorendil (Dec 16, 2008)

Elorendil followed Narya to where the mysterious talking box was being kept, brushing at a stray bit of tomato sauce that had found its way onto her blue tunic. Annoyed by the stain, she turned her attention back to Narya, who was pulling a small, shiny box out of a corner cupboard. Narya handed the treasure to Mirelena, who accepted it cautiously. Although Chrys had said it was alive, she didn't see any indication of life or hear any sounds coming from the object.

"Perhaps we should take it outside so Chrys can join the conversation?" Elorendil suggested, leading the way to the door at the back of the kitchen. Mirelena and Chimes followed, both staring intently at the box. They crossed the stableyard to where Chrys had stretched out on the warm cobblestones, basking in the sun. Elorendil heard a horse inside the stable snort in fear at the presence of the large predator. A small smile tugged at the corner of her lips. The horses had a reason to fear the dragon- she had seen Chrys snap one up in a few bites for a snack!

Stopping in front of the mound of green scales, Mirelena carefully set the box down. Carefully nudging the dragon with one toe, she said, "Well, dragon, let us see what this treasure of yours is."


----------



## windchimes (Dec 24, 2008)

Windchimes walked over to the box and lifted it up in her hands looking for a lid.

"Be careful" the box exclaimed.

Chimes asked "Should I open it?"


----------



## chrysophalax (Dec 30, 2008)

"I wouldn't if I were you. It seems to be alive, or, at least whatever is inside is alive. You might injure it and then Narya would be most displeased. I think it's best left in her capable hands, for now at least."

The green dragon then nimbly slipped backwards out the door. She hated confined spaces while the bar area was large enough for two-legged sorts, it was too small to contain her comfortably for very long. Her two friends, Elor and Mirelena had suggested going outside anyway, so she seized her chance.

"Are you coming? Things are getting a bit boisterous in there, what with that warg racing around and irate dwarves...the Weeping Willow never used to be quite so, hmmm...interesting?"


----------



## windchimes (Dec 31, 2008)

Chimes agreed, "Let go outside and talk to this box and see if we can figure out what is inside. I have heard stories about magic genies who live in treasure boxes who grant wishes to those who open the lid. I have also heard stories of demons who live inside such a box and bring ill on who ever opens their prison door. Friend or Foe?"


----------



## Mirelena (Jan 8, 2009)

*Re: The Weeping Willow ((A hastily written, sub-par post. Go me.))*

Mildly surprised that the dragon didn't snap at her toes, Mirelena took a step back and observed the box. It lay on the ground quietly enough. When Chimes picked it up, it muttered something Mirelena couldn't quite make out. Chrysophalax shifted uncomfortably as a few more patrons came trooping in singing a loud song and demanding supper. The friends escaped the confines of the building into the evening air. Something seemed amiss to Mirelena, but she couldn't quite put her finger on it. The dragon's prize seemed to be glittering more brightly than it had a few moments before.

The elven maiden was busy scanning the sky and watching the first stars appear when she heard Elorendil ask her "What is it?"

"I think it's nothing. I must be off on my reckoning," Mirelena replied. "I thought the moon was waxing and rising early. Apparently the comfort of the Shire has addled my brain."

Chimes and Chrys were still staring intently at the box which actually looked more like a cage. Upon closer examination, the friends could tell it was exquisitely crafted. Not even the works of the renown dwarven artisans compared. The silvery light, which seemed alive, shone out clearly and dazzled the eyes.
Chimes ran her graceful elven hands over the sides and bottom of the container looking for a telltale lip that might indicate a door or lid. It glittered more brightly as the sun rode closer to the western horizon. The way it shone serenely in the dimming light put the elves at ease and recalled to mind a time they couldn't quite remember. Chrys was crouched with her tail wrapped around her feet and wings flat against her body staring intently at her treasure. Suddenly Mirelena laughed.

"A great group of fools we must look!" she cried gayly, "Entranced by a lantern. We might as well be moths drawn to a flame. But, my dearest dragon, what a trophy to have found. I have never seen the equal of this workmanship and-"

Mirelena was cut short by a voice that spoke a language she couldn't understand.

_Ani lasta! Sa nwalya! Ani lehta Si!_ _Ma esselya ná Urulókë?* _it intoned.

The dragon was instantly alert. "That's what it said earlier! It's the High Tongue of the elves. I'd recognize it anywhere."

"Well, what does it mean?" Elorendil asked while dodging a shower of sparks produced by the excited dragon.

"You mean you don't know!?" Chrys exclaimed. "I was sure you would be able to understand, because I'm sure I don't speak the language of _your_ ancestors."

The elves exchanged glances. None of them understood either. The beautiful faces wore troubled expressions until they looked upon the light again. Then their worries were eased and their hearts were uplifted.


----------



## windchimes (Jan 14, 2009)

"Any ideas on who might be able to translate the words?" Chimes asked her elven companions. "I think it would be a good idea to understand their meaning before we proceed any further. Perhaps someone in the Weeping Willow would know of someone who speaks High Elven. Should we go in and ask?"


----------



## chrysophalax (Jan 14, 2009)

Scooping up her charge delicately up in her jaws, Chrys blew a puff of smoke at the elves. She was exasperated. It was obvious to her that the box needed something...after all, wasn't it trying to communicate? 

She stalked a few yards away, then set it down protectively between her forelegs. "What of your brethren, the other elves that live in caves or in structures such as this?" she asked, gesturing with her snout at the inn. "Surely they will know it's speech, yes?"

Truth be told, she was concerned for whatever lived in the box. Being a dragon, she thought first of her stomach and couldn't imagine going very long without a good meal. It had been days since she had discovered her prize and she just _knew_ it had to be starving.

"Tell me where I should take it and I will fly there directly. I don't think we should wait much longer to find out want it wants!"


----------



## windchimes (Jan 18, 2009)

"Where is Weeping Willow on the map in Middle Earth?" Chimes asked, wondering again how she managed to fly in as a bird on the breezes here. "I know a few communities of elves who could help us. But I can't tell you how to get there until I know where I am at. 

"Perhaps," Chimes continued, "Mirelena knows of a few possibilities as well."


----------



## Elorendil (Jan 19, 2009)

"I think," said Elorendil slowly, "That perhaps we should take the box to Imladris. I was raised there, and it is a place of much lore and knowledge. The Lord Elrond surely could have aided us, but alas he is gone over the sea. Still, I believe that Elladan or Elrohir could help us. They both speak Quenya, if I remember aright. And, since we are in the Shire, that would be our closest option."

Mirelena nodded. "That is likely to be the best place to find one who speaks the High Tongue. Most of the elves who speak that language have long since returned to the Blessed Realm."

Chrysophalax carefully took the box in her jaws and prepared to take off directly. "Wait!" Elorendil exclaimed. "I do not think it would be wise for you to go alone, Chrysophalax. Those who yet dwell there would not welcome you, I fear. The elves have suffered much hurt from the dragons of Morgoth and bear a great enmity towards your race. It would be perilous for you to approach any place where the elves yet dwell. Mirelena and I will accompany you. When we draw near, we shall go down into the valley before you and assure the elves of your goodwill. Then you may approach in peace and without fear of being assailed. Though," she added to appease the pride of the dragon, "your might would surely prevail over the small defense that could be mustered against you, you would not find help in communicating with this thing if you destroyed all that dwell there!"

Mirelena again expressed her agreement. "Elorendil speaks wisdom, dear dragon, and we would not see you hurt for this thing. For even in victory, it is not likely you emerge unscathed. But the hour is growing late, and we cannot set out tonight. Let us wait until morning ere we depart."


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 11, 2011)

*Tom* accidently pushed open a well hidden door. He took a peek inside and saw this old Inn, covered in dust and cobwebs. "_I wonder why people just left this fine Inn_.", *Tom* thought and startet to clean the counter. He opened all drawers and every cabinet, and to his astonishment, he found every single one of them filled with fresh food and stuff. "_This got to some kind of a magic Inn. I'll bet there's even still filled barrels and bottles._", he thought. *Tom* went downstairs, to the basement and, just as predicted, found bottles and barrels filled with all kinds of delicious drinks. "_Maybe I could re-open this Inn... but I'll need both help and guests._", he thought, while continuing the cleaning of the Inn. When done, *Tom* made a big sign and hung on the outside of the door....




> The Weeping Willow Inn
> 
> Now Re-Opened for business
> (Help wanted)


----------



## spirit (May 13, 2011)

As Spirt was walking by the abandonded inn, she heard some cluttering noises coming from the building. Probably an animal, she thought to herself. She noticed the rays of light from the cracks of the door. Her curiosity got the better of her. She opened the door, slightly nervous, and creeped inside, only to notice Tom holding a banner. 

"Oh, hello Tom! Need help with the sign?" After helping Tom put up the poster, she walked back into the inn with Tom. 

"It good to see some starting this place back up again. Hopefully, customers should flow in soon. I'd love you help you ressurect this place."


----------



## Peeping-Tom (May 14, 2011)

While *Tom* struggled with the renovation of the old Inn, a helping hand suddenly walked in. *Spirit*, was her name and she said, she'd love to help, and without any hesitation helped *Tom* with the huge banner.
"_Well, hello there, *Spirit*. And a very warm wellcome to the Weeping Willow._..", Tom said, "_...and Yes, any help will be greatly appreciated. I especially is in need of another host or hostess... There can never be enough of those... to make (hopefully) all the many guests feel wellcome and at home._"
*Tom* revealed a brand new invention for short-staffed Inn's. An automated 'All-In-One' ordering machine. It had a sign on the front : 

"*Order any food or drink and it will automatically be provided!*"
"(Underage persons can NOT order drinks containing alcohol!)"​
"_They ought to have such machines at all Inns_. _I would like a mug of apple-cider, please!_", *Tom* said, and shortly after, the mug were placed in front of him.
"_You should try it, *Spirit*. Come on, give it a go..._", *Tom* said.
"_By the way... You seemed at home, right away, when you entered. Have you been in here before? And do you have any idea of, how and where to advertise about the re-opening of the Weeping Willow?_", *Tom* asked.


----------



## spirit (May 14, 2011)

Upon Tom's insisting, she tried the apple cider. "Mmm" she sighs happily. "This is top stuff. Thanks Tom!" After having a few more healthy sips from the apple cidar, she happy obliges to answer Tom's questions. "Well, this place was a little more buzzing back in the day, well, three years ago, but I popped in now and then for a quick drink. Company was much different compared to my youger days though." 

Looking around she adds, "We should probably start stocking some food. I'll bring some vegetables from my uncles farm tomorrow morning. Also for advertising, maybe we should altert people that we're trying to resurrect this inn. I have a cousin not far from here, and she says that their town pay the younglins in their area to deliver pieces of parchment to all the locals' doors with and news of the week. Sounds like a good plan, maybe we should try it?" 

:*D


----------

